# Flemish Giant



## ASKidwai (Mar 2, 2010)

My brother wants to see how large Flemies are.

Google images don't give an accurate representation.

So, I will have to trouble you to upload pictures of Flemies. Your own.

Thanks


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 2, 2010)

Check out Pegs/Tinysmom and Dave/Wabbitdad12's Blog


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 2, 2010)

This is the Calgary show last year.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 4, 2010)

This was Star Gazer's first Best of Breed... over all colors! (A big deal for a Blue Flemish Giant). She eventually went on to win 4 BOB's!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 4, 2010)

Mike has gained a few pounds since this pic, I think he was 9 lbs here (at six months old) and now he's 13 lbs at 11 months.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 4, 2010)

*Awwwwww.... TOO CUTE!!!!!* :inlove:


----------



## ASKidwai (Mar 4, 2010)

Err, excuse me for sounding stupid but are these REALLY RABBITS. I am well, lost for word.
And Pipp, Mike looks cute


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 4, 2010)

*ASKidwai wrote: *


> Err, excuse me for sounding stupid but are these REALLY RABBITS. I am well, lost for word.
> And Pipp, Mike looks cute


Yep those are real rabbits.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Yep those are real rabbits.


They are real. This is me holding one for the first time.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 5, 2010)

yes they are real. they can get to 20 plus pounds


----------



## Maverick061106 (Mar 5, 2010)

Go to my website...

www.smokymountainmaverick.webs.com

Click on Other Critters. My blue Flemish is pictured sitting on the couch in our living room...


----------



## The Turtle (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, they are real wabbits. This is Dolly, she's a Grand Champion and now mother of two hilarious kits:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow. It is hard to appreciate the size of them until you see the scale compared to a person. They make my dogs look small, and my dogs are 15 and 25 pounds.


----------



## ASKidwai (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW. WOW.

Hey Turtle, you look terrified. Why? Afraid of dropping Dolly?


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it was just a fast photo... not the best pose... I know MyRabbits (Turtle's wife) and she can handle the Flemishwith the best of 'em! She gets them on and off the show table with no problems! LOL!

Dolly is a sweetie... with beautiful kids!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 9, 2010)

My 9 and 10 year cousin's shows Flemish and its so cute trying to get them on the table.


----------



## myheart (Mar 9, 2010)

Just when I thought I was over my flemmie-fever, you _had _to post these pics!!! Great!! Now I'm going to be leafing through PetFinder again... :grumpy:

myheart


----------



## ASKidwai (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, myheart

But I just couldn'y beieve they really are so big


----------



## MHarris281 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok here are some of Simon I have taken

This is him at 9 weeks old on Jan 30th









This picture was taken yesterday on March 11th 14 weeks and 4 days old he is getting so big already


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Maverick061106 wrote: *


> Go to my website...
> 
> http://www.smokymountainmaverick.webs.com
> 
> Click on Other Critters. My blue Flemish is pictured sitting on the couch in our living room...


On a side note Kristin...I really like your site...umm...u have fabric.com advertised on there...my favorite site lol 

Here is a video of my boy Monty with my daycare kids




Monty is no where close to being as big as the rest of them tho...he has a huge personality to make up for it tho


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 12, 2010)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> This was Star Gazer's first Best of Breed... over all colors! (A big deal for a Blue Flemish Giant). She eventually went on to win 4 BOB's!


Cathy, why haven't I seen this picture before?? (lol, maybe you posted it and I missed it. ) Stargazer is *GORGEOUS!! *I do love my blue Flemmies.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 12, 2010)

She's a VERY special girl here! And so is her daughter (Moon Shadow) and son (Nebula) and her grandaughter (Ara) and her great grand daughters (Ci-Ara and Ti-Ara)! LOL! LOVE my babies!inkbouce:

(I probably didn't post that photo before because I'm not fond of the way I look in it... my dewlap shows!)


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 13, 2010)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> She's a VERY special girl here! And so is her daughter (Moon Shadow) and son (Nebula) and her grandaughter (Ara) and her great grand daughters (Ci-Ara and Ti-Ara)! LOL! LOVE my babies!inkbouce:
> 
> (I probably didn't post that photo before because I'm not fond of the way I look in it... my dewlap shows!)


Well, honey, you're not the only one with a dewlap. It's a good thing my hubby really likes bunnies, since I vaguely resemble one in that regard.


----------



## ASKidwai (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your trouble people!!!


----------

